# SEAARK 1872MV ALUMINUM BOAT



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







This is the last SeaArk 1872MV in stock. This a new boat, motor and trailer.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Specs: Galvanized Magic Tilt Trailer, 90hp Evinrude E-TEC, SeaArk 1872MV Center Console, windshield, grab bars, 30 galon fuel tank, nav/bilge/trolling motor, electrical package and Battery.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Warranties:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">SeaArk-Life time hull puncture warranty and 5 yr material and workmanship defects.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Magic Tilt Trailer: 5 year limited warranty.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">90hp E-TEC: 3 years with an additional, Until June 30, 2008 warranty includes and additional 2 year factory backed warranty for a total of 5 years.(Non-declining)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Wills Marine of Pensacola


----------

